# 2003 Chevy truck build log



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

So I've had this truck for 10 months or so now. The progress has been a very slow process. I started a build log on this back when I got if from getting the air ride and I felt I should start a fresh one for the audio build.*So it's all bagged and has some pretty cool wheels on it, but I'm ready for some serious audio!!! The wheels are 22" Boss 330s in black that have been dipped in a carbon fiber pattern. Here is how the wheels looked before...









Now they look like this...

















Here they are on and laid out. I think that the idea came together perfectly. They look like paint matched wheels, but when upon further inspection the carbon fiber is easily detected...

































Next post will have the equipment that I know and think I'll be using...


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

So for the head unit, I'll be sticking with the Pioneer DEX-P9 head unit and DEQ-P9 equalizer for source/tuning that I have in there now. I love these things, couldn't be happier with it. Well, I guess iPod control would be nice, but the sound quality make up for that loss of function.

I have a set of Morel Elate LE 2 ways still new in the box that I've been saving for about a year now. They will most likely be using the passive crossovers that came with them, getting power from a large 2 ch amp. Here they are, such great looking speakers...

























Subs will very likely be a pair of Morel Ultimo SC 10s.

Amps are up in the air right now. I should know what's going on soon with that. I guess I could just use the Genesis Profile 4 bridged and Profile Sub I have now, but don't want to have two builds to do for new amps. We'll see...

I am starting deadening tomorrow night, double layer everywhere.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

That's a very nice looking truck....can't wait to see some build pics...good luck


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking forward to this build. I would like to eventually bag my 03 and just finished a basic install this past weekend( I need to start a build thread here ).

Did Nfamus tub the front for the 22's, in one of the pics it looks like the tire is hitting the inner fender...making it sit a little higher in the front. That isn't meant to detract from the truck because it looks great. Just curious.


----------



## enemyofsilence (Jun 15, 2011)

Dam I like the finish on those rims! nice ride!!


----------



## langlowe (Oct 11, 2010)

Love the carbon fiber dip. How much something like that run?

Think it's time for bigger brakes? The rotors almost get lost behind those 22s.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Good luck with the install. Nice list of equipement so far!

I am getting ready to start the install on my 03 Silverado SS this fall. Love those wheels!!

Have you decided where you are installing the tweeters? I have asked a few other Silverado owners. Seems to be a secret as to what works.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. Looks like a nice platform to start with. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Any plans to black out the bumper?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Something like this?


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

I vote for the black bumper.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> That's a very nice looking truck....can't wait to see some build pics...good luck


Thanks dude!! Can't wait to ge the interior back in. I've had no dash for almost a year and for the last several months only a driver seat and that's it.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

crux131 said:


> Looking forward to this build. I would like to eventually bag my 03 and just finished a basic install this past weekend( I need to start a build thread here ).
> 
> Did Nfamus tub the front for the 22's, in one of the pics it looks like the tire is hitting the inner fender...making it sit a little higher in the front. That isn't meant to detract from the truck because it looks great. Just curious.


Yea, bagging a truck is a big and expensive endeavor. Good luck getting there one day! Since you already know about Nfamus, I don't need to tell you where to take it when you're ready!

Nfamus did tub the back for 24's, and I'll put some pics of that up soon, but the front actually still has the factory inner fender wells. I want to have him get the front down a few more inches, but for right now I'm pretty happy with it. Eventually that will get done, along with a body drop and narrow the rear end with staggard 24" 360 Forged, but that wont be for a while. The tire at full deflation touches the inside of the fender well just enough to be able to tell it's touching. Not bad enough to cause damage, and no issue at all at ride height. I'll post some ride height pics tonight along with the bed tub.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

enemyofsilence said:


> Dam I like the finish on those rims! nice ride!!


Thanks dude, they did come out perfect!!!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

langlowe said:


> Love the carbon fiber dip. How much something like that run?
> 
> Think it's time for bigger brakes? The rotors almost get lost behind those 22s.


Thanks, the dip really turned out better than I could have hoped for. They really did a great job with isolating the lip from the spokes and making a clean line there. I got hooked up as sort of a demo vehicle through the shop, but depending on the wheel/size, it'd probably be somewhere between $200-$250 per wheel.

Well yea, sure, I'd love to have some huge 14" Baer brakes back there! However, for the time being, I haven't had any issues with the brakes and don't have the money to do what I really want, so they'll have to do. The truck only has like 54k miles on it, so it isn't like stuff is wore down to nothing. Someday!!!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks clean so far. I like the speakers, too.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

i like it so far homie!!! u have good taste too!!!!!!! my front end is getting the camber done with bigger bags up front and custom A-arm.I also put some new wheels on mine as well (the 26" Asanti AF 143 3pc) and had them color matched to the green of my truck.


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> Yea, bagging a truck is a big and expensive endeavor. Good luck getting there one day! Since you already know about Nfamus, I don't need to tell you where to take it when you're ready!
> 
> Nfamus did tub the back for 24's, and I'll put some pics of that up soon, but the front actually still has the factory inner fender wells. I want to have him get the front down a few more inches, but for right now I'm pretty happy with it. Eventually that will get done, along with a body drop and narrow the rear end with staggard 24" 360 Forged, but that wont be for a while. The tire at full deflation touches the inside of the fender well just enough to be able to tell it's touching. Not bad enough to cause damage, and no issue at all at ride height. I'll post some ride height pics tonight along with the bed tub.


Yeah bagging isn't always easy or cheap. I have a Mazda b2200 I bagged a few years back but it has been on the back burner for a while( I want to redo a good bit of stuff I can do a better job of now ). My 03 GMC is my daily for now and I don't want to take it off the road long enough to do it right, right now.

Can't wait to see the outcome on your install.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Wow. Looks like a nice platform to start with. Looking forward to your updates.


Indeed, I agree. I'm looking forward to them, too!!



BowDown said:


> Any plans to black out the bumper?


Well, not black out, but the factory one on it is a weird deformation that is greatly holding back the truck's overall appearance. I plan on getting a factory SS bumper painted my factory dark gray metallic and the vents at either side of the bottom will be dipped in the same carbon fiber as my wheels (as opposed to the silver that they come from the factory). The bow tie in the grill shell will get the same treatment. 



BowDown said:


> Something like this?


Wow, that looks really good!!! Much better, but my plan is to get the factory SS bumper to match the factory SS grill shell I put on that can be seen here...









... and even better here...









And here is what the SS bumper looks like...









I want my front end to look like it was a stock SS front end but with a carbon bow tie and vents (not silver)... and no license plate/box.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Old Skewl said:


> Good luck with the install. Nice list of equipement so far!
> 
> I am getting ready to start the install on my 03 Silverado SS this fall. Love those wheels!!
> 
> Have you decided where you are installing the tweeters? I have asked a few other Silverado owners. Seems to be a secret as to what works.


Thanks dude! I still have some decisions to make, mainly what brand amps I'll be using. 

I absolutely LOVE the SS trucks. I had an '06 Vortec Max for a couple of years. It is the same truck sans the SS badges, body molding/running boards (which I would love to add somewhere in the distant future), and mine was RWD...









































 I really miss that truck.

As far as the tweet location... I think they are just going to go in the factory location area, but on some sort of custom mount/cover for it and the mid woofer. I thought about the a-pillars, but they are already sueded and it would be sort of having to take a step back for me.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is the bed tub pic as promised...









... and this is about ride height.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok, so my build log must be #1 most pathetic and drawn out, I know. Work and school full time, 20 month old daughter, little boy on the way, and wifey that doesn't ever feel like she gets enough time with me... when the hell am I supposed to work on this thing!!! Well, I've spent a couple of nights up very late to get some work done in the last couple of weeks. It isn't a lot of work, but I take my pretty little time when it comes to doing stuff. 

I was able to get the floor and back wall deadened. I used two layers of Stinger Roadkill on both areas, and the Stinger carpet pad combines (to quote the site, it is "¼” semi-closed cell high density, energy absorbing foam with a high-mass butyl –vinyl decoupling layer"). I have been really impressed with the carpet pad, as it has pretty much eliminated the vibration I felt through the seat and on my feet while the compressors are filling the tank up. I am not good at taking as many pictures as some of you guys, especially since it was done in sections from night to night. However, I was able to snag a shot before and after the carpet pad on the driver side for proof that it was done. 


















My wife and daughter will be visiting my sister in law and nieces in Maryland for a week starting next Thursday. They will be gone for a week and I am hoping/planning on having all the deadening complete before they leave. While they are gone, the amps, front stage, and center console to house a single Morel Ultimo 12 should all be complete. Stay tuned...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't you love planning car time around 'spare' time.  Hence why my build took place mostly during my 1hr lunch hour! Or Sunday mornings when my wife teaches religious school. 

Look forward to your progress though.


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

Travis,

Looks great man! I'm normally not a fan of lowered trucks, but the work put into yours to do it right is obvious and I must say it pays off, as I LIKE IT!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Don't you love planning car time around 'spare' time.  Hence why my build took place mostly during my 1hr lunch hour! Or Sunday mornings when my wife teaches religious school.
> 
> Look forward to your progress though.


I hate it!!!! Man, I can't wait for Thursday through Wednesday when I can just work on it solid outside of work and school. Hopefully school won't be crazy with group projects, that would put the kibosh on my plans real fast.



adhumston said:


> Travis,
> 
> Looks great man! I'm normally not a fan of lowered trucks, but the work put into yours to do it right is obvious and I must say it pays off, as I LIKE IT!


Dude, lowered/bagged trucks is where it's at brotha!! Thanks a ton, I'm really happy with the way this truck is going. If I could get the roll pan molded, shave the tailgate, and get the SS bumper with the carbon fiber inserts... it would be pretty much done for a long time. The next step is body drop (it isn't low enough now), narrow the rear end, and some 24" 360 Forged Carbon fiber center wheels. Something like this...










...but like I said before, it will be a long time for that step. I'll have to come up with $10k+ for that, so we'll see...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Just wondering if you made some modifications to the engine? Any pics and description for us  

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Just wondering if you made some modifications to the engine? Any pics and description for us
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelvin


Well, if you mean like modifications to the engine bay for the air ride, then no. The factory inner fender wells are still in tact, though just barely. If you mean like has it been modified for more power... no. I suppose that perhaps one day in the far away future I could perhaps make some upgrades in that department. However, it will be after body drop and narrow the rear end with the carbon fiber 360 Forged 24s. That isn't even close to happening, so it'll be a loooong time for other stuff.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks... Was just asking that for a friend. He's a Chevy maniac lol

Kelvin


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Thanks... Was just asking that for a friend. He's a Chevy maniac lol
> 
> Kelvin


No problem!! It's a 4.8L V8 with a Hooker Aerochamber muffler. That's pretty much it!! Well, I guess the DC Power 270 amp alternator is attached to the motor, but I think that would fall in to the audio category.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I suppose now is a good time for an update. I'm pretty close to being finished with deadening. The floor is double layer Stinger RoadKill, and then full coverage of RoadKill Carpet Pad ("combines ¼” semi-closed cell high density, energy absorbing foam with a high-mass butyl–vinyl"). 

Then I moved to the back wall. The bottom half that is the other side of the outside wall got a double layer of the RoadKill as well. The top half is two layers of metal, so I sprayed expanding foam between them and then applied a layer of RoadKill. 

The roof was, you guessed it, double layer RoadKill with a 1/8" Dynaliner over that, with coverage under the center support bar as well. 

As far as the doors, there was already a layer of Dynamat Extreme from years ago on the inner skin, but I fully covered the outer skin with two layers of Ballistic brand deadening. The switch was only made because I was running out of Stinger and this is what we had in stock. Plus, with it being the outer skin, I figured this was the least likely to ever be seen as not matching the rest. 

Soon I'll apply a layer of RoadKill over the Dynamat on the inner skin, and will also be making some fiberglass pieces to plug up the large holes in it. After those are done, a layer of either Dynaliner or Stinger Foam Damping Mat will be applied. That and the B pillars being stuffed with memory foam and deadened will pretty much wrap it up. 

Oh yea, I also did a layer a Dynamat to the back of the door panel. Is all of this double layering really necessary? Probably not, but it sure isn't hurting anything and if you apply layer one to layer two before putting it in the car, it doesn't really add much time. I'll have some pictures of some of this stuff shortly.


----------



## travicles (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweet truck! I have a red chevy regular cab.. i was wondering how you have your tweeters mounted i have tried a bunch of ways but just can't decide on one. also, what did you do for bass?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Holy crap, finally got the SS bumper on there. It isn't finished yet, but wow what a huge improvement to the entire truck. I'm going to have the silver ducts on either side of the bottom dipped in the same carbon fiber as the wheels (also the missing bow tie on the grill will be carbon as well). Also, the company accidentally sent me the 06-07 SS honeycomb center grill for the bumper instead of the 03-05 diamond style to match the ducts and grill shell. The new one should be here in the next day or two. It isn't that big of a deal, but def something that isn't going to fly. Here it is!!!

































As far as the stereo, things are ever changing. I'm about to post the Elate LE set in the classifieds and am likely going to be using the Focal Utopia Be No. 7 three way active kit with the mids and tweets in the pillars and the mid bass in the factory location. I was going to do a Mac Mini optical to a Bit One, but now I'm thinking of just ordering a Pioneer DEX-P99RS for simplicity and less work. I love the looks, and it does everything I need all in one. The amps will probably be Mosconi AS, maybe Focal FPS, we'll see. Sub, I don't know, I guess Focal 27 KX or maybe if I can figure out a cool way to fit it the 33 WX2. I don't know, but I'm going to pull the trigger on it all very soon and just get started. I'll try to keep this thread going with some sort of momentum, but my wife is set to induce our second critter Thursday morning so I guess we'll see how much time I have to mess with this on top of work and school. Right now, I'm just stoked to have the bumper on there!!!!!


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Looking forward to the audio.


----------



## MajesticLT03 (Mar 27, 2011)

Coming from someone who has a bagged Silverado I am very interested in this thread


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

That's one sexy truck! Looking forward to seeing the install.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Looking forward to the audio.


Me too!!!



MajesticLT03 said:


> Coming from someone who has a bagged Silverado I am very interested in this thread


Ah sweet, post a picture!!!



sinister-kustoms said:


> That's one sexy truck! Looking forward to seeing the install.


Thanks dude!!! Hopefully the alarm will be installed this week, then the dash/bezel can go back on. Once that is done I'll snag an interior pic. The dash and dash bezel are painted the same dark gray metallic as the truck. It looks awesome!!!


----------



## MajesticLT03 (Mar 27, 2011)

Salad Fingers said:


> Ah sweet, post a picture!!!


Alright, here is one picture


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

it's looks alright!!! jk that bumper looks really good on that front clip!!! (great choice) congrad's on the new critter too!!!! My custom tubular A-arm ARE FINALLY powder coated and installed. Got the new batteries and looking to pick this bad boy (https://www.dcpowerinc.com/fit/2003~Chevrolet~Tahoe~5.3L-V8/8237-390-xp.html ) to replace one of the two 275amp alt's i have on the tahoe now. I too my be changing amp's and speakers (not sub's) as well.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

chijioke penny said:


> it's looks alright!!! jk that bumper looks really good on that front clip!!! (great choice) congrad's on the new critter too!!!! My custom tubular A-arm ARE FINALLY powder coated and installed. Got the new batteries and looking to pick this bad boy (https://www.dcpowerinc.com/fit/2003~Chevrolet~Tahoe~5.3L-V8/8237-390-xp.html ) to replace one of the two 275amp alt's i have on the tahoe now. I too my be changing amp's and speakers (not sub's) as well.


Chi Chi!!!!! What's up dude? Been a while since we have talked, how is everything? Geez you just got the Tahoe back? **** that was a long time ago that you were starting that. Thanks man!! I'm up to two kiddies, I'm catching up to you!! You know I still have those 3.0s of yours sitting in my closet. I'm thinking it's about time you take these puppies off my hands . Hit me up on the other stuff you need, I'll hook you up man! Still using Lee?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

MajesticLT03 said:


> Alright, here is one picture


Dude, sweeeeet!!! Boss 330 wheels too, we're like brothers!! I wish the front of mine was as low as yours.


----------



## MajesticLT03 (Mar 27, 2011)

those are 24's as well


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

MajesticLT03 said:


> those are 24's as well


I thought so!! Very cool truck dude, anything done to the interior?


----------



## MajesticLT03 (Mar 27, 2011)

its got a Kenwood KIV-BT900 headunit (replaced the DUAL brand POS that was in it when I got it), some aftermarket speakers that I haven't replaced yet (will do soon)

Billet Shifter and AC knobs and a custom molded center console with 3 KP air gauges.. 

switchbox is junk (something that looks like it should operate Hydraulics :mean 

changing it out tomorrow with an AVS box.. 

Interior is going to get a complete makeover this year


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Yea I have a black AVS switch box. Nothing fancy, but does the job and is extremely easy to do whatever you need to with one hand. So, it is a success. I think I'm going to axe my trio of AVS needle gauges and install the Dakota Digital piece in that stupid space to the right of the A/C controls. Like this...

Odyssey Series I, Quad Air Pressure Monitor


----------



## MajesticLT03 (Mar 27, 2011)

that would look pretty cool.. I will ride these gauges out until I can get the Accuair E-Level system


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, finals are this week and then I'll be done with school for good!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!

This means that I'll be able to get started on this build. I just got a shipment of equipment in this week for my truck and my wife's new Toyota Seinna. The One amps and Kevlar speakers will be in hers, and the trio of AS amps and the Utopia No. 7 Active kit is for my truck. Here it is!!!



















More about this later, I have to get ready for family day.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Love the truck, and looks like the audio system is going to be killer! I am going to have to follow this build.

And congratulations on finishing school! I can't wait for the day I get to say that either.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh man... Very nice. I'm in love with the utopia/mosconi combos. They sound so good.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Travis, love your truck. How am I barely seeing this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

f5racing said:


> Love the truck, and looks like the audio system is going to be killer! I am going to have to follow this build.
> 
> And congratulations on finishing school! I can't wait for the day I get to say that either.


Yea, I am in love with this truck. It isn't even close to finished, but I hope to never have to sell it. I'm really getting excited about the audio.

Thanks!! Man it's been a long journey. I'm just ready to be able to just go home after work. Good luck, just keep on pushing and one day you'll be finished.




stuckinok said:


> Oh man... Very nice. I'm in love with the utopia/mosconi combos. They sound so good.


Thank you! I'm really excited about the combo as well, especially since I haven't heard either yet!!




itsmyturn said:


> Travis, love your truck. How am I barely seeing this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks dude! You probably never saw it before because I haven't posted anything on it since February. Be looking for more consistent updates!


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Salad Fingers said:


> Thank you! I'm really excited about the combo as well, especially since I haven't heard either


Prepare to fall in love. Lol I mean it. Our shop civic has the Utopia 2-way powered by an AS100.4 and processing being handled by a 6to8. Incredible is an understatement. I have a 2003 Silverado and the sound stage in those things is outstanding. I would put another system in it again if my Tacoma wasn't taking all my time, money and placing such a strain on my marriage. Hahaha


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Finals are over, I've walked, and all that's left is the graduation party on Saturday!!! It feels great to be done after all this time.

Plus, I can get started on this build soon!!! So here is the plan...

Monitor:
Alpine TME-M740BT (will also use the bluetooth out of this to the processor)

Source:
MacMini (displayed on to the Alpine monitor, optical audio out to the processor)

Processor:
Audison Bit One (this could change to the Alpine PXA-H800/C800, but this is unlikely)

Amps:
(2) Mosconi AS 100.4 (One per side. So Ch. 1 to tweet, Ch. 2 to mid, and channels 3 and 4 bridged for 300+ to the mid-woofer for the driver side and the other amp for the same on the passenger side)

Mosconi AS 300.2 for 1100 to 1800 watts for the sub(s)

Speakers:
Focal Utopia No. 7 3 way active set

Sub(s):
Undetermined at the moment. One to three 10" subs, possibly Hertz HX250s. Might be some new AudioMobile subs as they are set to launch the brand any time now. We'll see what happens here.

So there it is, or at least as much info as I know at this point. I have everything except for the Bit One (I'll order it as soon as I find the time to fill the paperwork out and send it in) and obviously the sub(s) that haven't been decided on as of yet. I'll keep you guys up to speed as things progress!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nice ride. And i thought for a sub duty you will go with Morel Ult12". Don't you love how things change all the time. 
Im glad you are done with school im right behind you bro. 

Good luck with the build i will be watch!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the install. I'll be building up a 2000 Silverado here shortly. I just finished lowering it and a brake upgrade. Although, it's not bagged or anything. 



stuckinok said:


> Prepare to fall in love. Lol I mean it. Our shop civic has the Utopia 2-way powered by an AS100.4 and processing being handled by a 6to8. Incredible is an understatement. I have a 2003 Silverado and the sound stage in those things is outstanding. I would put another system in it again if my Tacoma wasn't taking all my time, money and placing such a strain on my marriage. Hahaha



I'm planning on installing my Boston Acoustics 6.43s. Originally I was going to install the 4" and tweeter in the kick panels but now I'm leaning towards installing the 6" and 4" in the door and the tweeter in the sail panel.

You mentioned your sound stage is outstanding. Would you mind telling me how you have yours setup? I'm planning on using a ms8 and I've never used a sound processor or installed a system in a truck before.


----------



## jbancs (Feb 26, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

jbancs said:


> Any updates?



Wow, how did you even find this!! 

Haha, well, I guess I can let you know where I'm at now. I swapped the P9 combo for a DRZ9255 for a little while. I really liked the look, and the feel, and it was an amazing head unit. I absolutely LOVED the .5 db volume increments. Coolest thing in the world. However, I just didn't think it sounded as good at very high volumes. I don't have an explanation, and I still love and would use the DRZ, but it is just what I experienced. So, the P9 combo is back in there now. 

The Morel Tempo coax pair I had in the doors was replaced with the Focal 165 KRC that will be in the back of the wife's van. I currently have an Audiomobile Elite 12" that was powered by the Genesis Profile Sub, giving it ~350 watts @ 4 ohms. I am really digging this sub, and look forward to the official release (I'll be writing a review sooner or later on this puppy). It's power handling is rated at 600 RMS, so I put the Mosconi Gladen One 240.2 bridged to deliver around 700. I like it. I like it a lot. Then while I was at it, I replaced the bridged Profile Four with the Mosconi AS 300.2 I plan to use as my sub amp later. HOLY CRAP!!! Very nice, by far the happiest I've been with the way this truck sounds.

Still no dash, or pillars, or headliner... but I am enjoying music! Anyways, still a long way to go, I hope to get rocking on it very soon. It's just hard to find the motivation to get started on such a big project.

Some things are still being questioned. I have everything to do the Mac Mini installation, but am now questioning it. I may even do it and a iPad, and with the new smaller iPad coming, it makes me want to wait even more. I will be using Audiomobile sub(s) for sure, and will stick with the Utopia No. 7. I have the Bit One in the stack already, so I suppose that will be staying as well. The amps will stay Mosconi, but I kind of want to go to the Zero line!!! I probably won't end up doing it, but it's in my head...

So that's where the truck stands audio wise right now. I got the carbon fiber bow tie on the grill finally, so the holes are gone. That was a relief. I am also about to drop it back off at Nfamus for about a week to get custom upper and lower control arms and some other stuff (basically full custom built front suspension) to correct the camber issue I have now with the front wheels. It will be pretty much dead on balls linear all the way through the adjustable range, so I'm really excited about that! If some good things happen, I may have him move stuff around under the hood and build custom fenders to accommodate 24" wheels later down the road, and allow me to be able to ride lower. Also may get the tailgate shaved while I'm at it. We'll see.

That's pretty much the full update! I hope for many more shortly...

Thanks for everyone's interest!

Travis


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice! Look forward to seeing the new front setup, Nfamous do some nice work!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Your truck looks great!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you ever finish this truck?


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

mires said:


> Did you ever finish this truck?


Yeah, did ya? How about some pics?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh wow, someone remembered my truck!! 

No, not even close. It is currently sitting at Nfamus Air Suspension getting custom upper and lower control arms and reworking the front steering so that the negative camber issue is nonexistent. The wheels will stay completely linear all through the range of the bag. He's also moving stuff around and building custom tubs that will accommodate the 24" wheels that will be there sooner or later. Finally, he welded up the tailgate for me and it is at Clark Brothers Paint and Body in Arlington to be body worked and painted.

I don't even know when I started this thread what my equipment list was, and I don't feel like stopping and going back. Right now, it has Alpine F#1 combo DVI-9990 and PXI-H990, with the TMI-M990 in the closet. I'm pretty sure that stuff is about to be up for sale. Several grand plus is a lot to have tied up in that right now for me. I'll revisit that combo later in life. I absolutely love it. 

I've got Focal Utopia Be No. 7 three way active kit that will be put in ASAP when I get the truck back in the next week or two. They will be powered by a pair of Mosconi AS 100.4 amps. One for each side, so two channels bridged to the 6.5" and the other two to the mid and tweet per side. I have a matching AS 300.2 that will handle sub duty. For subs, I have a pair of Audiomobile Elite 2210 10" subs brand new in the shipping box sitting next to the rest of this stuff. Those will be a temporary solution while I wait for a higher series of theirs to be released.

As far as the replacement for the F#1 stuff, I'm currently debating on what exactly it will be. Right now I'm thinking an Alpine INA-W910 for CD/DVD, SiriusXM (for Howard), Bluetooth phone calls, and as a display for either a Mac Mini (that I already have) or a first gen 160 GB AppleTV (have this already as well). There may be an iPad involved as well. In any case, the Apple device I go with and the Alpine will run optically in to either the H701 I have, or I'll sell that and get the new H800. 

If I had thought anyone even cared, I would have kept this more updated!!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Salad Fingers said:


> Oh wow, someone remembered my truck!!
> 
> No, not even close. It is currently sitting at Nfamus Air Suspension getting custom upper and lower control arms and reworking the front steering so that the negative camber issue is nonexistent. The wheels will stay completely linear all through the range of the bag. He's also moving stuff around and building custom tubs that will accommodate the 24" wheels that will be there sooner or later. Finally, he welded up the tailgate for me and it is at Clark Brothers Paint and Body in Arlington to be body worked and painted.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. The funny thing Is I have seen your name on here for as long as I have been a member but never realized you worked and lived in Arlingon. I drive by your shop all the time and have seen that truck there numerous times but just put 2 and 2 together. Small world lol. I definitely need to stop by the shop some time if you don't mind. I just moved back to my hometown in the area and stopped in the 2 "car audio" shops in town only to realize they do very little audio anymore. What they do carry can be bought at Best Buy if I really wanted any of it. And I don't lol.


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Not a lot of standard cab truck build ups. Are you on performancetrucks?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

mires said:


> Thanks for the update. The funny thing Is I have seen your name on here for as long as I have been a member but never realized you worked and lived in Arlingon. I drive by your shop all the time and have seen that truck there numerous times but just put 2 and 2 together. Small world lol. I definitely need to stop by the shop some time if you don't mind. I just moved back to my hometown in the area and stopped in the 2 "car audio" shops in town only to realize they do very little audio anymore. What they do carry can be bought at Best Buy if I really wanted any of it. And I don't lol.


Haha, well the info was always over at the side there!! How funny that you've seen my truck there!! You won't be seeing it there any more (at least not regularly) as I no longer work there as of about a month ago. Great shop, great guys, and we will always be friends and on good terms. It was a personal growth/family decision to leave the industry and pursue an education and career in a more lucrative and ubiquitous field. However, I highly recommend you stop by and talk to Nick if you have any questions or need anything. If you want custom work, plan ahead and ask to be booked for James. My best friend, and great guy, but even better custom fabricator. 



iregret said:


> Thanks for the update. Not a lot of standard cab truck build ups. Are you on performancetrucks?


No you don't, and they're usually nothing worth checking out!!! I am not on that site. To be honest, I haven't really had the patience or drive to stay relevant on this one. Hopefully that will be changing...


----------

